# NNIDs and Miiverse are finally coming to the 3DS



## McHaggis (Nov 13, 2013)

​After a long wait since the original announcement, today's Nintendo Direct finally revealed that a December update for the 3DS software will bring Nintendo Network IDs, combining eShop balances across the Wii U and 3DS, and Miiverse integration.



> A December system update will allow users to register their Nintendo Network ID for Wii U on their Nintendo 3DS systems and combine Nintendo eShop account balances...this system update will also mark the beginning of Miiverse support on Nintendo 3DS. With a Nintendo Network ID, users will be able to connect with other players around the world to share their experiences and game tips through Miiverse on Nintendo 3DS.


 
Great news for those of us who own both systems, or those 3DS owners have coveted the strangely popular gaming social network its home counterpart has had for a year now.

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...cial_network_finally_makes_its_way_to_the_3ds


----------



## bigjaylildremynameislong (Nov 13, 2013)

Question; how could it possibly take Nintendo so long? It doesn't seem like they're doing much of anything as of late.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 13, 2013)

Which will actually block other regions currency except the 3DS region currency.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 13, 2013)

bigjaylildremynameislong said:


> Question; how could it possibly take Nintendo so long? It doesn't seem like they're doing much of anything as of late.


This is Nintendo's first home console that has actual good internet capabilities. Needless to say, they're still learning.


----------



## emigre (Nov 13, 2013)

About fucking time.


----------



## lismati (Nov 13, 2013)

And I guess the youtube app also is coming in December?


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 13, 2013)

lismati said:


> And I guess the youtube app also is coming in December?


I think they said Youtube was coming this month actually.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

Miiverse is long overdue and good to have on 3DS, but what is the real benefit of combining the funds on the two systems aside from buying 3DS stuff via Wii U and vice versa? Cross-play isn't even happening on it as far as we can tell.


----------



## Sychophantom (Nov 13, 2013)

What if you have multiple 3DS systems. Do all of them link? Just one?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome to 2004, Nintendo. The coffee is long gone, but you might be able to find some moldy donuts in the corner over there.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 13, 2013)

thats awesome


----------



## McHaggis (Nov 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Miiverse is long overdue and good to have on 3DS, but what is the real benefit of combining the funds on the two systems aside from buying 3DS stuff via Wii U and vice versa? Cross-play isn't even happening on it as far as we can tell.


I guess if you get a £50/$50 eShop gift card for Xmas then you can split it between your Wii U and your 3DS.  Also, the groundwork is now done for future enhancements like cross-play, if they decided to go in that direction.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> I guess if you get a £50/$50 eShop gift card for Xmas then you can split it between your Wii U and your 3DS. Also, the groundwork is now done for future enhancements like cross-play, if they decided to go in that direction.


 

Ain't gonna hold my breath, but I hope they do nevertheless


----------



## Sychophantom (Nov 13, 2013)

Found my answer. Nope. One 3DS unit per NNID.

Well, fuck.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't think cross play would happen anytime soon, if ever. There are only a comparitivley few games that are on both 3ds and wii u, and most of those the wii u version is "enhanced" in some way and costs more (mighty switch force, mutant mudds, etc).


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 13, 2013)

this might effect some people
3DS update blocks changing of eShop region after NNID registration, funds from other regions to be deleted



> Coming from Nintendo's own FAQ...
> 
> *Q*: I have used Nintendo eShop in different regions, and I have funds in multiple currencies in my balance. What will happen to these funds after I register a Nintendo Network ID?
> 
> ...


 
Also
You Can Only Have One Nintendo Network ID On A Single 3DS


----------



## PityOnU (Nov 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Miiverse is long overdue and good to have on 3DS, but what is the real benefit of combining the funds on the two systems aside from buying 3DS stuff via Wii U and vice versa? Cross-play isn't even happening on it as far as we can tell.


 
Not sure what or who would benefit from cross-play... Not many games are on both Wii U and 3DS, and even then, the 3DS version is usually very much different, with different levels or whatever. The only title I could see benefitting from this is MH3U.

Tying your purchases to an account rather than a system is a huge benefit, though. However, I'm not sure if they've actually done that - haven't watched the Nintendo Direct yet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I don't think cross play would happen anytime soon, if ever. There are only a comparitivley few games that are on both 3ds and wii u, and most of those the wii u version is "enhanced" in some way and costs more (mighty switch force, mutant mudds, etc).


 

I was mostly talking about virtual console games, but I doubt that'll happen either :/



PityOnU said:


> Not sure what or who would benefit from cross-play... Not many games are on both Wii U and 3DS, and even then, the 3DS version is usually very much different, with different levels or whatever. The only title I could see benefitting from this is MH3U.
> 
> 
> Tying your purchases to an account rather than a system is a huge benefit, though. However, I'm not sure if they've actually done that - haven't watched the Nintendo Direct yet.


 
I was hoping to see 3DS virtual console games played on the Wii U game pad and Wii U VC games on the 3DS, that sort of feature, but it'll be a cold day in hell I'm sure. ....You know, it's funny, after seeing these announcements in the presentation almost makes me want to keep my 3DS.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Nov 13, 2013)

Finally...now i can acutally buy something digital from Nintendo without feeling like i got robbed.


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 13, 2013)

Nintendo should take a look at Sony's cross-buy option that they offer
so
if you buy a VC on 3ds or WiiU, you get both
but that will NEVER happen
with a NNID it should not be a hard thing to do

and
will the Deluxe Digital Promotion with items on the 3ds


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> Nintendo should take a look at Sony's cross-buy option that they offer
> so
> if you buy a VC on 3ds or WiiU, you get both
> but that will NEVER happen
> ...


 

I never thought I'd say this, but this is Nintendo we're talking about. The day something like that is implemented is the day I begin to be worried. It would be nice to have cross-VC features as there is no reason for there not to be such a feature. 3DS VC games and Wii U VC games on opposite consoles would be awesome.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 13, 2013)

Great job, Nintendo. You're moving from square one to square two!

...Too bad the competition's already at square ten.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 13, 2013)

Hmm... should I wait for this to buy Ace Attorney 5, or go ahead and get it now...? Or... should I wait for emunand and see how that works out with the new update... hmm...


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Nov 13, 2013)

Where the fuck is skype? Haven't heard of it in months.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 13, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> Where the fuck is skype? Haven't heard of it in months.


 Skype was never announced for a Nintendo product


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 13, 2013)

Shit! I'm at a firmware where Gateway may release a support for it, making it eligible for my 3DS. Guess I'm fucked.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Miiverse is long overdue and good to have on 3DS, but what is the real benefit of combining the funds on the two systems aside from buying 3DS stuff via Wii U and vice versa? Cross-play isn't even happening on it as far as we can tell.


Super Smash Bros says Hi I bet these titles will have cross play in some form


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> Super Smash Bros says Hi I bet these titles will have cross play in some form


 

I was mostly talking about VC though


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Nov 13, 2013)

So wait was Youtube announced?


----------



## kingsora831 (Nov 13, 2013)

I wondering what will happen to friends you have registered on your 3ds.

Will they be overwritten with friends that are tied to your miiverse account? or will they be added to your miiverse friends list?

I have 2 separate list of friends one on my 3ds and the other on my wiiu. i wonder if im gonna have to find some new 3ds friends(i.e. opening up a new pokemon FC share thread)


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 13, 2013)

YES FINALLY 


YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 14, 2013)

YAY!! YES!!!


----------



## roastable (Nov 14, 2013)

AngryGeek416 said:


> So wait was Youtube announced?


http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...be_application_coming_to_3ds_later_this_month


----------



## ipwndeveloper (Nov 14, 2013)

Just use GBATemp, it could just get shut down similarly to swapnote, and greater freedom of speech is available here as well


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 14, 2013)

kingsora831 said:


> I wondering what will happen to friends you have registered on your 3ds.
> 
> Will they be overwritten with friends that are tied to your miiverse account? or will they be added to your miiverse friends list?
> 
> I have 2 separate list of friends one on my 3ds and the other on my wiiu. i wonder if im gonna have to find some new 3ds friends(i.e. opening up a new pokemon FC share thread)


 

I don't think so. The pokemon in the safari goes by your friends' friend codes. Meaning the friend codes are not going away and you are stuck having a separate friends list for each system.


----------



## GBA rocks (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the Wii U and NNID.

Does this mean EASY* recovery of purchased games should my 3DS catch fire**?


*no jumping through hoops, calling Nintendo on the phone, begging and crying, etc., just logging in with your NNID on the new 3DS 

**with no way to do a proper system transfer to a new 3DS


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Nov 14, 2013)

GBA rocks said:


> I'm not familiar with the Wii U and NNID.
> 
> Does this mean EASY* recovery of purchased games should my 3DS catch fire**?
> 
> ...


 
very good question anyone know?


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Nov 14, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Skype was never announced for a Nintendo product


 
I heard earlier this year that Nintendo was considering the idea.


----------



## kingsora831 (Nov 14, 2013)

AngryGeek416 said:


> very good question anyone know?


 
Nope, apparently you still have to undergo system transfer if you want to move your nnid and its content to a new 3ds.
Hence the 1 nnid / 1 3ds.

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/11/13/can-one-nintendo-network-id-single-3ds/

If your 3ds was to theoretically catch fire, your nnid would be stuck tied to that 3ds with all of your content.
Unless, nintendo implements some way to untie your nnid from the 3ds its currently registered on, like psn does.
But i doubt they thought that far, maybe if you contact customer service they could probably do that for you.


Basically as it is, the nnid is being used to access miiverse and share your balance(money) between both systems.
As for the content itself, it seems its still gonna be tied to the system not to the nnid. (For both the 3ds and wiiU) 
This is why, i have yet to make a purchase in the e-shop, if i do, itll probably be for some dlc. definitely not for a full retail game.


----------



## GBA rocks (Nov 14, 2013)

kingsora831 said:


> Nope, apparently you still have to undergo system transfer if you want to move your nnid and its content to a new 3ds.


 
So 90% of the people here cheering and fuck-yeahing are very confused about what's just been announced.

No people, you still won't be able to happily spend hundreds of $/€ on eShop games and have peace of mind.

If it's stolen/lost/take_a_bath, you could easily burn 1000$ (20 major games, not so uncommon).


----------



## zachtheninja (Nov 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Great job, Nintendo. You're moving from square one to square two!
> 
> ...Too bad the competition's already at square ten.


So... who occupies squares 3 through 9? Ouya?


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 14, 2013)

I want to know if the NNID will allow you to recover games on another console in the event something happened to your 3DS. Let's say it gets broken or something. Will I be able to recover my account on the new 3DS and get my games and ambassador stuff or am I still fvcked?


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 14, 2013)

Now the question is, will the games be linked to the accounts instead of the consoles? Cause if it isn't, I will not see it as much of an improvement.


----------



## kingsora831 (Nov 14, 2013)

DJ91990 said:


> I want to know if the NNID will allow you to recover games on another console in the event something happened to your 3DS. Let's say it gets broken or something. Will I be able to recover my account on the new 3DS and get my games and ambassador stuff or am I still fvcked?


 
read my post on the last page.


EDIT
Looks like everyone is asking this, Should be added to the front page that content is still tied to the system, not the nnid.


----------



## broitsak (Nov 14, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> Where the fuck is skype? Haven't heard of it in months.


Skype on mobile is laggy as hell, imagine on the 3DS ._.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Skype on mobile is laggy as hell, imagine on the 3DS ._.


 
The Vita does it, I know they aren't in the same league, and to be honest I am not sure of the performance it has on the Vita, but I think it's fair the 3DS should get a shot at more apps like skype. Nintendo is so against socialization on their platforms, it annoys the fuck out of me.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 14, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Skype on mobile is laggy as hell, imagine on the 3DS ._.


It's pretty decent on Vita. Best thing about it is that you can Skype and play games at the same time.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Nov 14, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> It's pretty decent on Vita. Best thing about it is that you can Skype and play games at the same time.


 
That's pretty damn awesome. Vita is capable of so much yet it seems Sony doesn't give a damn, it cares more about its console, Nintendo is the total damn opposite. They only care about their systems if they're making money off of it, and screw those who bought the systems over when they haven't earned enough.

Corporations really piss me off.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 14, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> Super Smash Bros says Hi I bet these titles will have cross play in some form





> The Wii U and 3DS versions of the new _Super Smash Bros._ will not feature cross-platform play, director of Sora Ltd. Masahiro Sakurai tells Joystiq. Since each version of the game has completely different stages, cross-platform play wouldn't work, he told us through an interpreter. Each version will interact with one another, however, as announced back in 2011. Specifically, players will be able to take characters they've customized and transfer them to the Wii U version.
> 
> He wouldn't elaborate on exactly what those customizations are, saying only that they won't be costumes and they won't be something that players have to unlock through repetitive tasks. Different costumes, he said, would take away from what makes each character unique. He also wanted to avoid boring, repetitive tasks, while Sora works to produce a "stress free, easy connectivity" between the two versions.
> 
> When asked if the level editor would return, Sakurai gave us a "no comment."


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 14, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> > The Wii U and 3DS versions of the new Super Smash Bros. will not feature cross-platform play, director of Sora Ltd. Masahiro Sakurai tells Joystiq. Since each version of the game has completely different stages, cross-platform play wouldn't work, he told us through an interpreter. Each version will interact with one another, however, as announced back in 2011. Specifically, players will be able to take characters they've customized and transfer them to the Wii U version.
> >
> > He wouldn't elaborate on exactly what those customizations are, saying only that they won't be costumes and they won't be something that players have to unlock through repetitive tasks. Different costumes, he said, would take away from what makes each character unique. He also wanted to avoid boring, repetitive tasks, while Sora works to produce a "stress free, easy connectivity" between the two versions.
> >
> > When asked if the level editor would return, Sakurai gave us a "no comment."





> Super Smash Bros says Hi I bet these titles will have cross play *in some form*


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 14, 2013)

If you consider transferring "customizations" between versions "play", then I'm sorry, but that's pretty sad. My definition of cross version play would be, you know, playing on a 3DS against someone on a WiiU.


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 14, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> If you consider transferring "customizations" between versions "play", then I'm sorry, but that's pretty sad. My definition of cross version play would be, you know, playing on a 3DS against someone on a WiiU.


Your _dream_.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 14, 2013)

Eh. Stopped using my 3DS for online after the KI hype died.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, you people are just not happy about anything, are you.  They do something good, and you all STILL rag on them.  Even TwinRetro...if that's not entitlement, I'd don't know what is. 

Be happy we're getting it at all.  Especially with people, you know, having complained *all last gen* that they just wanted a dedicated gaming device, not a multi-function supercomputer system.

Me, I'm just excited to finally get Miiverse on 3DS.  *Better late than never.*


----------



## wartutor (Nov 14, 2013)

this is one step in the right direction. now all they need to do is make it where i buy retro games on one system i get it on the other too. i'm tired of buying my retro games twice??? and it's something that could be easily fixed by nintendo. i bought both platforms damn it and the old retro games (that i usually own already on the original system in the closet) give your diehard fans a little break wtf lol..this is great news though


----------



## slingblade1170 (Nov 14, 2013)

Finally, is about time but thank you Nintendo.


----------



## Terenigma (Nov 14, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Miiverse is long overdue and good to have on 3DS, but what is the real benefit of combining the funds on the two systems aside from buying 3DS stuff via Wii U and vice versa? Cross-play isn't even happening on it as far as we can tell.



I have £5 left over from buying a £25 card from buying phoenix wright, So since i also own a wii-u, i can buy from the bunch of awesome Snes games priced at around £5 on that, since there is nothing i want for on the 3DS for that price.

Also slightly off topic, where can i watch the full announcement? Is it still on the main nintendo site? coz i couldnt find it just now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 14, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> I have £5 left over from buying a £25 card from buying phoenix wright, So since i also own a wii-u, i can buy from the bunch of awesome Snes games priced at around £5 on that, since there is nothing i want for on the 3DS for that price.
> 
> Also slightly off topic, where can i watch the full announcement? Is it still on the main nintendo site? coz i couldnt find it just now.


 

It's on YouTube as well


----------



## Qtis (Nov 14, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> Wow, you people are just not happy about anything, are you. They do something good, and you all STILL rag on them. Even TwinRetro...if that's not entitlement, I'd don't know what is.
> 
> Be happy we're getting it at all. Especially with people, you know, having complained *all last gen* that they just wanted a dedicated gaming device, not a multi-function supercomputer system.
> 
> Me, I'm just excited to finally get Miiverse on 3DS. *Better late than never.*


 
I think the main problem people have with the update isn't the NNID update, but instead the limits it still has compared to the other major console makers (=competitors). A dedicated handheld console like the 3DS is a fantastic piece of electronics as a dedicated gaming device, but if you're going more and more into digital, it's kinda hard to see why the stuff can't be backed up from an alternative source i.e. the internet.

Sony can do it, Microsoft can do it, Steam can do it, pretty much every other digital store can do it. Now if only Nintendo would do it too. Not too much to ask is it? 

ps. Not directed at you GreatZimkogway, but mentioning it still here:
Saying they've only started doing online stuff seriously is wrong in a way. While the Wii lacked a lot compared to current gen (and even previous gen competitors), it still had some online functions and Nintendo R&D will have had to do some work in the area.


----------



## Osha (Nov 14, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> Super Smash Bros says Hi I bet these titles will have cross play in some form


 
They already said Smash Bros 4 wouldn't have cross-play.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok so you can add the same NNID as on your Wii U, would that mean that IDs are no longer locked to one Wii U Console?


----------



## McHaggis (Nov 14, 2013)

GBA rocks said:


> So 90% of the people here cheering and fuck-yeahing are very confused about what's just been announced.
> 
> No people, you still won't be able to happily spend hundreds of $/€ on eShop games and have peace of mind.
> 
> If it's stolen/lost/take_a_bath, you could easily burn 1000$ (20 major games, not so uncommon).


 
Well, it's not burned even if it's stolen, lost or damaged.  From what I've heard, if you have a police report/crime reference number or are able to send the console into Nintendo, they can transfer the purchases to a new 3DS.  But the inconvenience alone is enough to put me off spending more than retail prices on downloadable software that is tied to a single 3DS unit.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 14, 2013)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> Ok so you can add the same NNID as on your Wii U, would that mean that IDs are no longer locked to one Wii U Console?


 
Yes and no. You can log in with the NNID on any WiiU as far as I know, but still can't share the content apart from the single WiiU console. The 3DS is locked into a single NNID.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 14, 2013)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> Ok so you can add the same NNID as on your Wii U, would that mean that IDs are no longer locked to one Wii U Console?


No, it's only to share the balances between two consoles instead of having two different currency accounts. If you have two 3DS, you are screwed anyway. 
They didn't tell about two 3DS without WiiU, but I guess it will be only 1 3DS + 1 WiiU only.
The NNID and console tie will still work the same way. You can't share it across consoles to share games, games are tied to the console not the NNID, so no cross-buy (one VC bought on WiiU-VC won't be available on 3DS-VC).

What will be possible is to Buy 3DS games/content using a WiiU and vice versa. It's what they announced two years ago, being able to use computer/phones/any devices to purchase content for specific consoles linked to your NNID.


----------



## ResleyZ (Nov 14, 2013)

Would this mean we can add more friends using the NNID? After X & Y were released, my friend list quickly capped. Or will we still only be able to use the 3DS Friendcodes?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 14, 2013)

Cyan said:


> No, it's only to share the balances between two consoles instead of having two different currency accounts. If you have two 3DS, you are screwed anyway.
> They didn't tell about two 3DS without WiiU, but I guess it will be only 1 3DS + 1 WiiU only.
> The NNID and console tie will still work the same way. You can't share it across consoles to share games, games are tied to the console not the NNID, so no cross-buy (one VC bought on WiiU-VC won't be available on 3DS-VC).
> 
> What will be possible is to Buy 3DS games/content using a WiiU and vice versa. It's what they announced two years ago, being able to use computer/phones/any devices to purchase content for specific consoles linked to your NNID.


 
It'd be better if I bought a NES game on 3DS, it shows up on my WiiU library too.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 14, 2013)

That would be great.
maybe they will allow it on a later update.
In fact they didn't tell anything about it, but if it were possible, they would have announced it too instead of talking only about the shared balances.

They would have to reimburse users who bought them on both before said update. If it wasn't their plan from the start, I doubt it will be added.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 14, 2013)

I was happy to see them finally adding a unified account system to the 3DS.
But there's one thing I'm wondering about, what will happen to existing 3DS friends? Will it automatically register their NNID when they make one or will you have to re-register every single friend? I hope it's not the latter.



Ryupower said:


> Nintendo should take a look at Sony's cross-buy option that they offer
> so
> if you buy a VC on 3ds or WiiU, you get both
> but that will NEVER happen
> ...


Never say never, I don't think it's out of the question. Though that would only apply for certain consoles like NES, handheld VC is 3DS only and will probably stay that way.


----------



## Sizednochi (Nov 14, 2013)

So, what could this mean for the Gateway? I mean, if you update using emunand, link your 3DS to a NNID, then you reset back to 4.5 and lose the NNID... Would you even be able to link it again?

I don't have a GW, just curious. Nintendo might be onto a solution on blocking piracy.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Nov 14, 2013)

This is cool, give us some cross buy options for virtual console and multiplatform releases too please.

I would also love to get my Wii points turned in to eshop credit. It is not like I have extra eshop credit laying around since you can just pay for whatever you buy and I have not recieved any gift cards or anything. The Wii points I end up buying more than I need because they only sell in blocks and I usually end up with extra.

And what is the hold up with GBA virutal console releases for 3DS?   Do you know how much I would love to play Zero Mission and Fusion on my 3DS or even Wii U?


----------



## Arras (Nov 14, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> This is cool, give us some cross buy options for virtual console and multiplatform releases too please.
> 
> I would also love to get my Wii points turned in to eshop credit. It is not like I have extra eshop credit laying around since you can just pay for whatever you buy and I have not recieved any gift cards or anything. The Wii points I end up buying more than I need because they only sell in blocks and I usually end up with extra.
> 
> And what is the hold up with GBA virutal console releases for 3DS? Do you know how much I would love to play Zero Mission and Fusion on my 3DS or even Wii U?


Don't forget Fusion was an Ambassador game, so if you're not an ambassador you probably won't be able to get Fusion for the 3DS.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Nov 14, 2013)

Arras said:


> Don't forget Fusion was an Ambassador game, so if you're not an ambassador you probably won't be able to get Fusion for the 3DS.


 

I don't see the reasoning behind that. Were ambassadors promised exclusivity?

They got the games "free". (20 games, you paid an extra $80 so that is about $4 per game).

I don't really get their virtual console strategy.  The Wii Virtual Consol had so much more to offer so much faster...was this just because of the massive install base?  3DS and Wii U virtual console selection is such crap compared to Wii.


----------



## Arras (Nov 14, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> I don't see the reasoning behind that. Were ambassadors promised exclusivity?
> 
> They got the games "free". (20 games, you paid an extra $80 so that is about $4 per game).
> 
> I don't really get their virtual console strategy. The Wii Virtual Consol had so much more to offer so much faster...was this just because of the massive install base? 3DS and Wii U virtual console selection is such crap compared to Wii.


According to Wikipedia there are no plans to make the ambassador GBA games available to the general public.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Nov 14, 2013)

Arras said:


> According to Wikipedia there are no plans to make the ambassador GBA games available to the general public.


 
But isn't that sort of a meaningless statement? Are there any plans to bring any GBA games to eshop? I have not heard anything announced. So it is just as accurate to say there are no plans to make any GBA games available to the general public.

I don't even think N64 for Wii U is announced either, so officially there are no plans. I know Gamecube has not been officially announced either in spite of some bad information that lots of people latched on to. Edit: I did see this about the Wii U on the official website "In addition to NES and Super NES games, titles from the Game Boy Advance and other systems will be available in the future."


You think they will leave Ambassador titles off Wii U simpley because they were ambassador titles?  Some of those NES titles are available already I believe.

This is a complaint I have. I don't understand why the Wii virtual console library was so great and these new consoles are giving us crap like Wario's Woods and still no N64 games.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 14, 2013)

The NES titles were said from (nearly) the beginning to be available eventually, they say they have no plans on releasing the gba ones. :/
 Wouldn't that be awesome though, if when you link an ambassador status 3ds, it gives you access to the gba games on wiiu? Eh, I can dream .


----------



## Arras (Nov 14, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> But isn't that sort of a meaningless statement? Are there any plans to bring any GBA games to eshop? I have not heard anything announced. So it is just as accurate to say there are no plans to make any GBA games available to the general public.
> 
> I don't even think N64 for Wii U is announced either, so officially there are no plans. I know Gamecube has not been officially announced either in spite of some bad information that lots of people latched on to. Edit: I did see this about the Wii U on the official website "In addition to NES and Super NES games, titles from the Game Boy Advance and other systems will be available in the future."
> 
> ...


From the beginning they said the NES titles would be available for everyone though. The GBA titles, not so much.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 14, 2013)

Qtis said:


> I think the main problem people have with the update isn't the NNID update, but instead the limits it still has compared to the other major console makers (=competitors). A dedicated handheld console like the 3DS is a fantastic piece of electronics as a dedicated gaming device, but if you're going more and more into digital, it's kinda hard to see why the stuff can't be backed up from an alternative source i.e. the internet.
> 
> Sony can do it, Microsoft can do it, Steam can do it, pretty much every other digital store can do it. Now if only Nintendo would do it too. Not too much to ask is it?


 
Actually, it is.  People are still failing to realize the huge key difference between Microsonysteam.  Both Microsoft and Sony are *electronics powerhouses*.  They already had online services prior to their gaming forays, Microsoft especially.  They've been doing networking for a long time.  Sony, I believe, has been too.  Steam is purely software, and that's all they do(well, used to be that way).

Nintendo, however, is not.  They've been doing various types of online play since the NES, but in far inferior forms.  They don't have nearly as much experience in doing online services.  The only thing they really had a mistake on was doing friend-codes at all, instead of just accounts.  No idea why they chose to do that.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Nov 14, 2013)

Arras said:


> From the beginning they said the NES titles would be available for everyone though. The GBA titles, not so much.


 

I am not an ambassador so I have no idea what they said at the time. I just don't see any info suggesting that when I look up the ambassador program currently. I have had my 3DS for less than a year (what a great console by the way)

It does just seem backwards that they have said GBA is coming to Wii U and not 3DS....

Do you really think they would hold back GBA metroid and zelda from Wii U because of the 3DS ambassador program?

I guess the actual quote from Nintendo was  "Nintendo has no plans to release these games to the general public."  


Their digital purchase policies are screwed up period. It should not even be a question or a problem if you console is damaged/lost/stolen/defective to be able to get a replacement console and be able to re-dowload your purchases. Microsoft made bank off people buying multiple consoles because of the failure rate, if you have a bunch of digital content you can only access on said console it creates an incentive to buy a replacement. Heck I won't even buy the Zelda 3DS bundle because its a digital copy and if something happens to my system it is a pain to replace the game.


----------



## Pleng (Nov 15, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> Both Microsoft and Sony are *electronics powerhouses*.
> Nintendo, however, is not.


 
Nintendo has a huge pile of cash. There's really nothing to stop them buying up experienced technical teams and getting up to scratch with the rest of the world.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=716165

Messaging and friend requests are not coming to 3DS miiverse. Only the community sections...

Now I'm not excited about it at all.


----------



## signz (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, bummer.  And that's all thanks to those fucking stupid idiots who ruined Swapnote before.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 15, 2013)

Osha said:


> They already said Smash Bros 4 wouldn't have cross-play.


DAMN YOU NINTENDO DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2013)

SignZ said:


> Wow, bummer.  And that's all thanks to those fucking stupid idiots who ruined Swapnote before.


 
Sure, blame a couple pedo's for Nintendo's complete overractonitis.


----------



## signz (Nov 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sure, blame a couple pedo's for Nintendo's complete overractonitis.


Well, there's also that, true. The whole thing really sucks.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2013)

SignZ said:


> Well, there's also that, true. The whole thing really sucks.


 
To quote Gahars, every medium of communication from smoke signals to e-mails has been exploited at some point and it's no reason to panic. I know shutting down a service is ten times easier, but it's not user-friendly - a developer is supposed to improve the service when such things happen, not shut it down.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 16, 2013)

http://www.gamnesia.com/news/3ds-miiverse-wont-have-message-service-related-to-swapnote-shutdown 

"we don't plan on adding the “exchange messages between Friends” option on the Nintendo 3DS Miiverse. Additionally, there are no plans to allow Nintendo 3DS Miiverse users to use the Friend Request feature.” – Nintendo Customer Service


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Nov 16, 2013)

sony and ms should make a tv ad about no restrictions in social apps on their consoles... that might trigger nintendo to re think their actions...


----------



## NakedFaerie (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm wondering if this means accounts will be linked. So as I have a 3DS and a 3DS XL will I be able to download software onto both consoles without paying twice?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 16, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> I'm wondering if this means accounts will be linked. So as I have a 3DS and a 3DS XL will I be able to download software onto both consoles without paying twice?


 
No, a NNID can only have one linked 3DS


----------



## NakedFaerie (Nov 16, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> No, a NNID can only have one linked 3DS


Well that sucks. Punish the people that buy multiple consoles.
Nintendo arn't really family friendly are they.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, Miiverse on 3DS is going to be useless without the ability to anything


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 18, 2013)

guys it wont be USELESS. 
we still get to interact with 11 year olds on miiverse asking why virtual console is so hard and wanting steve from minecraft in the next smash bros


----------



## Arras (Nov 18, 2013)

To be fair, most things that could have prevented something like this were in place. Most notably friend codes, but also the whole parental controls thing. The problem is kids just got around all that protection by sharing friend codes on the internet and figuring out the parental control pin. Nintendo products are aimed at children for a large part, and parents might not buy as much 3DSes for their kids if they learn it has a feature that can potentially let their kid get in touch with child predators and other nasty things. Especially considering the media tends to make a big deal out of that kind of thing. That said, I wonder what justifies the 3DS Internet Browser for Nintendo as it can be used in the same way.
(this does not mean I agree with the decision to completely shut down Swapnote by the way)


----------



## Mthb54 (Nov 20, 2013)

I hope nintendo makes a remote play function with Wiiu and 3ds like sony did with vita and Ps4.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mthb54 said:


> I hope nintendo makes a remote play function with Wiiu and 3ds like sony did with vita and Ps4.


 
Highly unlikely. The WiiU itself already did a good job at that.


----------



## sporkonomix (Nov 24, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Miiverse is long overdue and good to have on 3DS, but what is the real benefit of combining the funds on the two systems aside from buying 3DS stuff via Wii U and vice versa? Cross-play isn't even happening on it as far as we can tell.


 
Let's say you own both systems, and put $20 on your Wii U. Let's say you buy a game that's $15, and you have $5 left to spend, but nothing looks good on the WiiU. You check the 3DS eShop and lo and behold, there's a VC game you want! If the systems share a balance, your 3DS can use that $5 that's leftover on the WiiU. Without that in place, the $5 sits on the WiiU and you have to add more funds to the 3DS. It basically makes it so all your Nintendo spending is in one balance instead of two. A huge benefit, imo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 24, 2013)

sporkonomix said:


> Let's say you own both systems, and put $20 on your Wii U. Let's say you buy a game that's $15, and you have $5 left to spend, but nothing looks good on the WiiU. You check the 3DS eShop and lo and behold, there's a VC game you want! If the systems share a balance, your 3DS can use that $5 that's leftover on the WiiU. Without that in place, the $5 sits on the WiiU and you have to add more funds to the 3DS. It basically makes it so all your Nintendo spending is in one balance instead of two. A huge benefit, imo.


 
Yeah, uh I mean I found out soon after and I uh, kinda sold my 3DS...long story


----------



## Mthb54 (Dec 2, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> http://www.gamnesia.com/news/3ds-miiverse-wont-have-message-service-related-to-swapnote-shutdown
> 
> "we don't plan on adding the “exchange messages between Friends” option on the Nintendo 3DS Miiverse. Additionally, there are no plans to allow Nintendo 3DS Miiverse users to use the Friend Request feature.” – Nintendo Customer Service


This sucks


----------



## GBA rocks (Dec 10, 2013)

from 7.0 changelog:

"The previous limit of five system transfers per system has been removed"


YES.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 10, 2013)

just incase no one noticed Wii U downloads are now available as club nintendo rewards!!!! finally


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 10, 2013)

Mthb54 said:


> I hope nintendo makes a remote play function with Wiiu and 3ds like sony did with vita and Ps4.


Wii U


----------



## Mthb54 (Dec 10, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Wii U


I think I misexplained what I meant.
What I meant by that was to be able to play your 3ds games on your tv.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Dec 11, 2013)

Mthb54 said:


> I think I misexplained what I meant.
> What I meant by that was to be able to play your 3ds games on your tv.


Thats the opposite way the PS3/4 and Vita works. That outputs the PS3/4 to the Vita not the Vita to the PS3/4
If they remote play it'll be from the WiiU to the 3DS and as the screen is so low res I cant see that ever happening.


----------

